# case 621?



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

done searches but found little info on case 621 I am looking for a loader that will handle a 14-16' pusher and 3 yd bucket. these seem to be much cheaper than deere or cat. I am a believer in "you get what you pay for" but it will be a snow only machine. found a 2006 with 2000 hrs for $59000 a deere544 is like an extra $10,000. so who runs a case and what don't you like?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

pm Buckwheat... I'm pretty sure he runs cases


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We ran one last year - worked well. Ran a 16' Protech on it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i don't own a case loader, but i know many guys that do, and i have used them before, good machines, i don't know of any adverse things about them. Found it comfortable and sturdy, a 3-4 yard bucket on it and a 16 foot snow push are no problems for it that is for sure. Stay away from the older case stuff though the old "W" series where your cab sits on the front part of the articulating joint, they are usable, but i found they don't feel nearly as steady as the ones where you cab is on the back part.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I know there is some on here that runs like 2 or 3 of them.

I agree sitting on the front of the articulation takes alot of getting used to feel much better sitting on the back . 
I think that the 621 is a good size machine to do most any job .


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

You will be just fine with that machine pushing snow I wouldnt put it in a rock quarry but for snow It will be fine, they are a little lighter than others in that class though.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

PM DellDoug. He runs Case loaders.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 621 with a 14' protechand it works great. I wouldn't hesitate to pick up another one if necessary.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

We run a 2003 621 with a 14 foot Arctic Snow and Ice. I'm not sure I would put anything bigger on a 621.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

My brother runs two 621's, a '94 and an '05.

I don't get to use them with the pushers very often, but I do stack & relocate with them a few times through the winter. No real issues or complaints about either of them come to mind.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

We have many 621's they are very nice machines and we have had no problems. In the past we owned 544's and they were good but developed head gasket issues and the Cat IT28's will overheat on a warm day and heavy wet snow but all the loaders did there jobs without any problems. The reason that 621 is a little cheaper is that (and correct me if I am wrong) That was the last year of the D seriers. The E series came out in 2007. The updated machine made the D seriers a little bit cheaper. The D we have works well and we use it with a 14 ft horst pusher. The rest of our 621's are E series. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

In the past ive used a 721 with a 20' box and had zero problems......plowing machine !


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have run some Case loaders, and liked the way they performed. I have never owned one so I can't comment from an ownership perspective. I would not hesitate to buy one if the price was right...except for one reason. My local dealer has done some things that helped me to decide to NEVER do business with them again. I do, however own a 544J. I am happy with this machine. Mine is an '04 unit that I bought used last fall. It only had 1,000 hours on it. I did pay more than the $59k, you mentioned, but not much. I can look at that machine (looks like it's brand new), think about what I paid for it, and chuckle. I'm not trying to talk you out of a 621. If you look around you could probably find a good value on most any brand. The Cats seem to be the most expensive, from what I have seen. When I bought mine they wanted $15k more for a 2,500 hour machine. Just make sure you consider dealer support too.


----------

